# Feather blanks?



## hanau (Sep 14, 2015)

i want to try to cast a feather blank ,
Does anyone have a good source to purchase the feathers?
I have looked for Pheasant feathers and not sure which are the ones I need to purchase.


----------



## KenV (Sep 14, 2015)

Flytying supply outlets sell high quality feathers --  

Easy sources are such as Cabelas but there are many others


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 14, 2015)

Jo-Anne's Fabrics ...

Hobby Lobby ...


----------



## hanau (Sep 14, 2015)

Skie_M said:


> Jo-Anne's Fabrics ...
> 
> Hobby Lobby ...



I'll have to check hobby lobby out Thursday. Getting off work early so I can make it there before the close. 

Any idea of what type of feathers to get?


----------



## magpens (Sep 14, 2015)

Try searching on Ebay.  I bought some nice Amherst pheasant feathers there ... can't remember the vendor's name but a search should bring it up if there are any for sale at present.


----------

